# Citica



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I am having an issue with shimano Citica 200e ...when I push the button to cast , the button doesn't come back to original position...worm gear is tracking but spool doesn't retrieve line....at times it will start working fine with no issues....any ideas?


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds like u have the ratchet gear backwards. The gear under the main gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

i've had the same issue on a citica 200e. To fix I removed everything on the to get the right side plate and then pushed the thumb release and watched the action. I was able to clean off the old grease which had become sticky, and add new grease. The highlighted parts in the picture were the culprit.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks bud, I was going to clean the reel tonight, never had the reel broke down.....never needed to until now....thanks again.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*tear down*

Tommy not sure how familiar with reel cleaning you are, but I'd recommend a complete tear down and cleaning. The schematics are online and I'd also recommend pictures with the handy Iphone along the way. The pics really come in handy, and especially if you're a procrastinator like myself and decide to finish it a day or three later. I feel confident this will solve your problem, and/or you will find the culprit upon tear-down and inspection. When putting it back together use very little oil and or grease. I've seen reels cleaned by "professionals", grossly over greased and/or oiled, worst thing you can do for a reels performance. Good Luck!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like you've got some corrosion on your pinion gear and pinion bearing that aren't allowing the reel to go back fully into play. See it all the time. IOW the pinion gear isn't going back into play, so your able to turn the handle and see the worm gear go back and forth, but the teeth on the pinion gear aren't catching the spool pin to retrieve the line. Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*after the fact*

I didn't realize how old this post was until after I replied. I'm sure he fixed it long ago.


----------

